# are these worth getting??



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

I love mine. Clear bulb that is a very bright white. I upgraded my wiring harness along with using these bulbs and saw much improved lighting down the road especially using the high beams. Here is a close up of the headlight.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

i ordered them. i figure for 20 bucks ill give them a shot. car is going to the dealership aug 21st to get a door aligned and the headlights adjusted. i dont drive the car at night much but i will after the adjustment and see if it helped any. then ill slap the bulbs in when they get here and im hopin for some improvment


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea, the upgraded harness is one of the best things I've done to this car. I just bought the Xtravision bulbs but I love them. Ever since I got pulled over driving an hour home for Thanksgiving from college for a headlight out, I keep a set of bulbs in my glove box just in case.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Those are great bulbs. Be ready to replace them every year, though. Pay to play...

What's great is they're clear glass with an upgraded filament instead of tinted blue glass like SilverStars. So all the light goes onto the road instead of being filtered through the blue glass.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Perhaps I'll try the Phillips for my next bulb. So far, I'm happy with the SilverStars that I put in. A definite improvement over the stock bulbs!


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

4piecekit said:


> Yea, the upgraded harness is one of the best things I've done to this car. I just bought the Xtravision bulbs but I love them. Ever since I got pulled over driving an hour home for Thanksgiving from college for a headlight out, I keep a set of bulbs in my glove box just in case.


yea i was thinking of throwing the stock bulbs in the glove box to be safe. i sure hope they last more then a year though. i think some people have said they have lasted 4 years unless that was another bulb. idk i checked reviews on about 4 different ones and kinda threw a dart at these ones so we will see what happens


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

The bulbs are a big improvement but to me the headlight adjustment made the most noticeable improvement of all.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

i drove tonight after the dealer adjusted the head lights and wow, i can see wth is in front of me. 100% light improvment. cant wait to put the new bulbs in!!


----------



## babygirl265 (Aug 14, 2012)

Refresh the car looks much more it would be great


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

babygirl265 said:


> Refresh the car looks much more it would be great


im confussed...not the first time either lol


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

installed the bulbs today. didnt notice a color change but it is the middle of the day so ill see what they look like tonight.






oem bulbs






philips xtream bulbs


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Do you have the wiring harness upgrade done?

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Do you have the wiring harness upgrade done?
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


havent got that far yet. my 3 month old likes to eat and poop alot so time is a little thin right now :biglaugha:


----------

